# Other Programming > AJAX >  AJAX feature not working in existing project

## junaidsherief

I statred one asp.net 2.0 project as AJAX ENABLED WEBSITE

designed some forms all woroked in expected lines.

now the forms working but without partial updates, means postback controls pressed inside update panel causes the entire page refreshed

here is the sample code in page (just example)



```
<%@ Register Assembly="System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"

Namespace="System.Web.UI" TagPrefix="asp" %>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"

"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<script runat="server" language="vb" > 

Sub Page_Load(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As EventArgs)

Dim theTime As String = DateTime.Now.ToLongTimeString()

Dim i As Integer

For i = 1 To 2

theTime += "<br/>" + theTime

Next

time1.Text = theTime

time2.Text = theTime

End Sub

</script>

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" >

<head id="Head1" runat="server">

<title>Basic Update Panel</title>

</head>

<body>

<form id="form1" runat="server">

<div>

<asp:ScriptManager ID="ScriptManager1" runat="server"></asp:ScriptManager>

<asp:Label runat="server" ID="time1"></asp:Label><br/><br/>

<asp:UpdatePanel ID="UpdatePanel1" runat="server">

<ContentTemplate>

<div style="border-style:solid;background-color:gray;">

<asp:Label runat="server" ID="time2"></asp:Label>

<asp:Button ID="Button1" runat="server" Text="Inside Button 1" />

</div><br/>

</ContentTemplate>

</asp:UpdatePanel>

<asp:Button ID="Button2" runat="server" Text="Outside Button" /> 

</form>

</body>

</html>
```

but the same code working in a new project in the same machine

what went wrong with my original project

----------

